# Two auctions: TivoHD w/ bad HDD, almost new TivoHD+3mo service, WD MyDVR 1TB



## bpl323

Had to ditch Time Warner so I'm not using these much:

TivoHD that won't boot past the Welcome screen... customer service says it sounds like a bad HDD, which probably needs upgrading anyway since they're a measly 20 hours:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...80061&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

Bought this second TivoHD to replace the broken one then Time Warner made me so angry with their service I cut cable. Used for about two days for OTA channels. Includes service through mid-Oct:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...59362&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

Western Digital MyDVR 1TB drive. Works perfectly, used for maybe two months, tops:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...56617&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

Have a bunch of other auctions for DVDs and other computer stuff that I can combine shipping on. Contact me through eBay for questions about items/combined shipping/Tivo Community possible discount/etc.

Other items: http://shop.ebay.com/obiwan12/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## NJ_HB

If you really want to move these you may have to re-consider your pricing. You can get a brand new TiVoHD from Amazon vendors starting @ $120 same for the 1TB expander.


----------



## bpl323

Ah, good call, I paid a lot more than that just a few months ago.


----------



## bpl323

So, I never found time to edit the listings before the expires... going to relist this weekend, but if anyone wants them for these prices, I can avoid more eBay listing fees:

Broken Tivo HD - $100+shipping
Almost new Tivo HD + 3mo. service - $140+shipping
1TB MyDVR Expander - $110 shipped


----------



## drevilkep

bpl323 said:


> So, I never found time to edit the listings before the expires... going to relist this weekend, but if anyone wants them for these prices, I can avoid more eBay listing fees:
> 
> Broken Tivo HD - $100+shipping
> Almost new Tivo HD + 3mo. service - $140+shipping
> 1TB MyDVR Expander - $110 shipped


I just paid $99 for a refurb Tivo HD with a full warranty from Tivo's website. $100 is quite steep for a broken Tivo HD. New 1TB extenders are $119 on amazon too. Might want to reconsider those prices.


----------



## sender_name

Tivo's are like cars...drive em off the lot and you lose a lot of the value...if it doesn't have a lifetime sub you shouldn't be selling a unit for more than 80&#37; of the price of a warrantied refurb.


----------



## tcfcameron

bpl323 said:


> So, I never found time to edit the listings before the expires... going to relist this weekend, but if anyone wants them for these prices, I can avoid more eBay listing fees:
> 
> Broken Tivo HD - $100+shipping
> Almost new Tivo HD + 3mo. service - $140+shipping
> 1TB MyDVR Expander - $110 shipped


Blockbuster stores have had brand new TiVo HDs in their clearance bins for $99 for nearly 6 months (doubtful any stores have any left, though).

You can probably make more money selling each individual GOOD part, than selling the whole thing with one BAD part.

Sorry to rain on your auction.


----------

